# Plexiglas Template



## rmetoile (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all,

Sorry if this question is stupid... but

Does anybody know what if I use a template made of plexiglas instead of MDF? I plan to use a CNC to perfectly cut my templates (many many curves...) and I have a lot of 5mm plexiglas sheets. In normal use, I mean using a good piloted flush trim bit should I have particular problems ?

That would help me a lot.

Michel


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bonjour mon ami. Accueillir aux Forums de Routeur. Enough of that Michel cause I don't speak French. Welcome to the Router Forums. I'm not the expert, but you can use plexiglas, MDF, Plywood, or hardboard to make templates out of. Just make sure your template edges are as smooth as you can get them. So as not to transfer any inperfections on to your work.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello Michel, Welcome! It looks like Dr. Zook has taken care of your question. By the way... the only stupid question is the one not asked.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Plexi-glass makes a perfect template. As Dr. Z stated, make sure the edges are smooth so as to not transfer any imperfections.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For use with male templates I can't foresee a problem though 5mm is probably thinner than I would normally use. A safer method would be to use female templates which would be no problem to make on a CNC machine, which raises the question, if you have access to a CNC machine, why not make the final items on it?


----------



## rmetoile (Jan 2, 2008)

Bonjour Dave,

Thank you very much for your answer. I'm going to make a test and post pictures of my results. 

michel


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Once you get the plexiglas template made and after you smooth the edges pretty well, you can run a torch along the edge and it will make it smooth as glass. 

Of course you would want to experiment a little on some scrap to see just how much heat it needs to smooth out the edge. I've done this when bending half inch lexan sheets.

5mm might be a bit thin for this but.... worth a try. The edge is beautiful when it works right.


----------



## rmetoile (Jan 2, 2008)

*5mm Plexiglass*



reikimaster said:


> Once you get the plexiglas template made and after you smooth the edges pretty well, you can run a torch along the edge and it will make it smooth as glass.
> 
> Of course you would want to experiment a little on some scrap to see just how much heat it needs to smooth out the edge. I've done this when bending half inch lexan sheets.
> 
> 5mm might be a bit thin for this but.... worth a try. The edge is beautiful when it works right.



Hello all and many thanks for your answers and advices.

About plexiglas thickness I agree 5mm is a bit thin so I will try 8mm or 10 that's should be better. The use of a torch to smooth the edge is a good solution. The small shop who will cut my templates use a laser CNC so in this case the laser act as a torch so edge is smooth as glass. They did a demo for me last friday (they have cut some letters for a logo) and I have to say that is very impressive : fast, clean and accurate. I like that technology! I will post some pictures.

mchel


----------

